# Samsung TV colour problem



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope all is well. I have a Samsung TV (Model: LE32A436T1DXXC) with a colour problem. When I researched about it many refer to this issue as solarization/ rainbow colour (my TV display is the same as the attached image). 

When researching I found out that this can be due to a setting in the service menu. This guy suggested that there should be a setting called "DDR" which should be set to "Samsung". Thus, I entered the TV's service menu to check the "DDR" setting. 

However, the "DDR" option was greyed out and thus, I couldn't change it. I performed a factory reset but it remained greyed out (check attached image). 

I don't think that this issue is caused by a bad T-Con board as the normal menu is displayed fine apart from the colours. One thing I noticed was that the screen keeps shadows of the things that were displayed. In the attached image you can observe what I am referring to. In the top left corner there is a rectangular shadow of the "Source" message. While in the middle there is another rectangular shadow of the "No Signal" message. 

Can you please suggest what I can do to change the "DDR" option please? Any help, info or other solutions will be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!


----------

